# ibs morning sickness



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone else wake up feeling nauseated in the morning? I feel so sick every morning when I first get up. It almost reminds me of early pregnancy morning sickness (although nothing can be as bad as that hell.) What in the world do you do about this?s-n-t


----------



## Lyn (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, morning nausea is something that I get a lot - especially if there's something I'm supposed to do that day that I'm really nervous about. Even before I'm fully awake I'm aware that I'm feeling nauseous. I don't really do anything for it - I haven't found anything that works. I usually just start to feel better after getting up and going about my day (or when I've finished doing the thing that has me nervous!) Let me know if you find something that works for you!!


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Any time I get real nauseated I head over to my local drugstore (in this case, Walgreens) and buy myself a bottle of Emetrol (I THINK that is the name of the stuff, wish I had a bottle here!). It works pretty good and I am usually feeling better in no time.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I don't necessarily feel nauseated, but I di usually get most IBSy in the morning before noon. However, today, I've been IBSing all day. I've been getting the feeling of fullness, then intense intestinal pains and then the urgency to go. I've been to the bathroom... uh... let me recount... I don't know, like seven or eight times today! Enough is enough!Now, onto my oatmeal... dinnertime!Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

i am nauseous every morning and sip peppermint tea; can't usually eat anything until i have been up for 6 hours-(and i do not eat at night) and still manage to have diarrhea 7-10x/day. sigh.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

OK now i know i'm not alone on this either! the nausea is real bad always in the morning,and it won't go away,i usually try to drink something and it helps,but the very few times i did get sick,it was yellow! acid i guess,my doctor didn't seem to think much of what i told him.I had the exact same thing when i WAS pregnant,i am not now though,good old IBS.Krissy


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I get really nauseous if I get up too early, like before 9:00 am. If I do have to get up early I nibble on saltine crackers and take small sips of water or Crystal Light until I feel better. Try it next time, it might help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

Mornings are horrible for me and I sometimes dread waking up. I have cramping the second I wake up. If I lay in bed in that half-sleeping state in the morning (like I used to love to do before IBS), I get interrupted by either pain or having to run to the bathroom! Most days, my stomach calms down about 3-4 pm (and I get up at 6:30!), but today was good-I only had D for 1.5 hours and could even eat lunch! I guess I just go on with it. But one thing-I actually find I love the morning anyway-my time with me, to do what I want, even if I spend half of it in the bathroom.Before IBS, I used to wake up and rush to work, etc.-it was all a big rush. This terrible morning illness has slowed me down, made me relax more, and realize how important MY time is, especially in the AM before all the "stuff" at work. I have been trying to look at it as my body's way of teaching me to slow down more (I never would have without this!). It has helped me just to have a different perspective.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I get sick in the mornings too..which isn't good b/c if I actually make it to work, then I'm in BIG trouble if something happens there. (I work on the phones and in the middle of some guy yelling about his cheques, I can't leave or tell him I'll call back) I'm finding that peppermint tea, cold and hot works okay...and in a stretch so does a peppermint. (the ones called Frisk work best for me for some reason) I don't know why, but it helps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2000)

I get that sick feeling as well, I use ginger tea, peppermint tea, and if I feel kinda sick at work, I suck on strong mints called Altoids, helps, the Altoids seems to help me with the cramps also.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Oh yuck isn't it? I get this every morning until about half eleven. It's usually worse if I've gotten up early. I think in part, for me, it is because I have low blood pressure in the morning. All I do is force some toast down, drink some cammomile tea and *try* and ignore it. Try. If I'm able, I just go and lie down on my bed and do whatever needs doing from there. I much prefer being horizontal! take care snt and everyone, susan


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

My D is always at it's worst in the morning especially if I'm up real early. This makes me not want to eat whch in turn makes my stomach feel worst. Pretty much live with this every day except Sunday when I sleep in. Dr had me try Prilosec. Didn't seem to work for me though. I think anxiety has a lot to do with it . For some reason my thoughts within my head in the early AM race fast and loudly, don't know why though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

Hey Mustang and all,Me too! I haven't come up with a solution yet, but wanted to commiserate.I've never even had a baby. Something to look forward to. At least I'll be used to it.Peace and Love,Karly


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for responding. Apparently this peppermit tea helps many people. I think I will try it and update you on the results.s-n-t


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

I never thought my morning nausea was related to IBS - I am glad to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Terra (Aug 10, 2000)

My morning sickness is one of the reasons I had to drop out of school for the year. It was so horrible when I woke up cuz I knew a few minutes later I'd be nauseous or needing to use the bathroom. I still get like that when I wake up before 11am and it sovles itself by around 2 or 3 in the afternoon. I have found one thing that helps and I have no idea why. A lot of caffeine. Dr. Pepper works best, but black tea works too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

I usually wake up around 6am, and as I lie there the cramping starts, I start to think about the morning rush, getting to work, getting my son to school on time and everything else that is "time oriented" before you know it I feel sick, nervous and I'm off to the bathroom. What a great life


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi SNT & Everyone, Wow, I always complained about how if I don't have cramps and D, then my stomach is upset! If it's not one thing, it's another. I didn't know it was related to IBS. I also like the peppermint tea, ginger ale, and Pepto if I'm desperate, since that seems to help both problems! Take care.


----------



## autumn (Oct 5, 2004)

Hello! My name is Autumn and I'm new to this web site, but certainly glad to find it! I've had the same morning nausia that you've decribed. I found that if I took just a couple of bites of a nutrigran bar my stomach settled down. I still ended up in the bathroom several times, but at least I wasn't sick to my stomach. The doc has now put me on Lotronex......this has been a wonder drug for me. I've been on it for 2 months now and I haven't had to find a bathroom on the way to work since I started taking it!


----------



## Brianna Mercedes (Nov 15, 2015)

Have you all found any other remedies? My nausea hits me at all times during the day. Saddly, I'm terribly afraid of throwing up so I always have mild panic attacks.


----------



## Samantha Edwards (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm really glad to have found this topic because mornings for me are really hard. I feel nauseous and even if I try to eat, or do any kind of exercise, such as having to walk to the train station, that can be hard and I feel weak/shaky/sweaty. I assumed it was to do with my IBS, but was never really sure. On the occasions where I've slept in past 10am to 11ish, when I wake up I don't have the same type of nausea, but before 9am it's quite bad until midday - 1ish. Does anyone have any further advise on this, remedies, or reasons why it occurs?


----------



## stf21873 (Mar 16, 2017)

I also have morning sickness almost every morning. I usually wake up feeling okay but as soon as I start getting ready for the day the nausea hits. I usually get achey feeling/headache with it as well. I never actually vomit, just the horrible feeling like it's about to happen. Typically if I dont do anything it will go away on its on in a an hour or two BUT I have found one thing that actually helps...coffee. I think it's the caffeine. What sucks is I'm not drinking coffee right now (trying the anti-imflammatory diet) so I can only drink lightly caffeinated teas (green, oolong, or white tea) and it just doesnt have the same effect as coffee does on my morning sickness. Eating a banana and chewing on ginger also seems to alleviate the symptoms, but coffee gets me back to my old self after a couple sips. And how I miss it


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

I also wake up nauseous in the morning, but not all the time. It freaks me out because it makes you think that you have a stomach virus/food poisoning. It turns out that I keep the fan too close to my face, and as such, I would be swallowing hair (aerophagia). So I stopped doing that. And I don't wake up nauseous (at not least not much). Another reason could be low blood sugar and sleeping in an empty stomach.


----------

